# Berry Blaze Out Of Stock????



## Yash (27/6/14)

Hi @Oupa,

It says you out of stock on the website?

When will you get stock?

Cheers,

@Yash


----------



## crack2483 (27/6/14)

Looks like we have a supply and demand problem here I have a sealed 30ml bottle and you sound rather desperate

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yash (27/6/14)

LOL, I'm looking for more than just one bottle!


----------



## Oupa (27/6/14)

Sorry guys! Working on it... Had a bit of an unexpected spike in Berry Blaze popularity  Should have concentrate back in stock next week.


----------



## Yash (27/6/14)




----------



## crack2483 (27/6/14)

How's that one bottle sounding now lol. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yash (27/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> How's that one bottle sounding now lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
I've got enough Vape Craving left to carry me till stock arrives


----------



## Yash (30/6/14)

Oupa said:


> Sorry guys! Working on it... Had a bit of an unexpected spike in Berry Blaze popularity  Should have concentrate back in stock next week.


Any word on the stock @Oupa?


----------



## hyphen (1/7/14)

I should seriously stop recommending my fav juice to all my friends . 

Dammit !


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

waiting to try this and VM4

Guys seriously though, none of you have mentioned VM custard
Are there no lovers out there or is it not quite what you expect from a custard? 
OR are you all trying to keep it a secret so it does not sell out?


----------



## Oupa (8/7/14)

Berry Blaze back in stock!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash (8/7/14)

Lol, thanks @Oupa, I ordered yesterday already!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (8/7/14)

You are quicker than I am!  Now that is a loyal customer! thanks @Yash


----------



## Plbartie (8/7/14)

Ordered! Dankie

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Necris (8/7/14)

@MarkK
I have ordered the Vm vanilla custard and its amazing,got better after a day or two.
I find going back to my last few ml's of vc daydream i miss the vanilla custard
order placed,finally get to try Berry Blaze and VM4,hopefully it arrives before i have to revert to my dragon liquid backups

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash (8/7/14)

Oupa said:


> You are quicker than I am!  Now that is a loyal customer! thanks @Yash


 
LOL, I've been checking the site twice a day! I was in serious withdrawal without my ADV.


----------



## Yash (15/7/14)

If happiness came in bottles, well this is what it would look like!




Thanks @Oupa, the 30/70 PG/VG Berry Blaze is amazing 

Cheers,

@Yash

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/7/14)

Yash said:


> If happiness came in bottles, well this is what it would look like!
> 
> View attachment 8096
> 
> ...


Seems you are to Berry Blaze as @Rob Fisher is to Menthol Ice. Do see some Passion Peach muscling in on the action.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yash (15/7/14)

Andre said:


> Seems you are to Berry Blaze as @Rob Fisher is to Menthol Ice. Do see some Passion Peach muscling in on the action.


 
LOL, I love the stuff and I've been starved of it because my girlfriend took to it as well and I gave her all my stock.

And I've also been recommending it to everyone I know that vapes.

I think I finished the concentrate, that's why @Oupa had to order again!

I'm also enjoying the Menthol Ice, but the Passion Peach is also very good after about 2 weeks of steeping time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/7/14)

Yash said:


> Passion Peach is also very good after about 2 weeks of steeping time.


 
I never really took much notice of the steeping issue but there is certainly something to be said for it because the VM Strawberry changes in a big way (and a very good way) once it has been given some time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yash (15/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I never really took much notice of the steeping issue but there is certainly something to be said for it because the VM Strawberry changes in a big way (and a very good way) once it has been given some time!


 
So far the only ready to vape juice I've come across from VM is the Menthol Ice. Berry Blaze only gets better with time, but I tend to wait about 7 days before vaping it. I've tried Banana Cream, Cotton Candy, Litchi, Vanilla Pear and Peach 2 Rooibos and after a month of steeping they are perfectly steeped and taste very good.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Necris (15/7/14)

My initial impression of Berry Blaze in my PT2 wasn't great,(9mg,75% vg blend)
"same weird berry taste as smurfette,just more pronounced with less cream,don't like it"
popped open the bottle and left it to steep in a cupboard overnight
filled an mpt3 this morning and its a winner,green fresh tasting berry on inhale( a bit artificial tasting to me),cant quite place it,with a rich ripe strawberry flavour as it warms up,almost hookah style strawberry,strawberry jammy,almost fermented flavour pre exhale.

Not loving the VM4 at the moment,VERY strong tobacco notes,almost exactly like my Njoy medium tobacco juice from back in the day.hardly pick up caramel,might be because im vaping it alongside vanilla custard
After a night of steeping the caramel was a lot more pronounced,i will give it another day before trying it again
haven't even cracked the seal on the choc mint yet...i need more tanks....


----------



## BhavZ (15/7/14)

Necris said:


> My initial impression of Berry Blaze in my PT2 wasn't great,(9mg,75% vg blend)
> "same weird berry taste as smurfette,just more pronounced with less cream,don't like it"
> popped open the bottle and left it to steep in a cupboard overnight
> filled an mpt3 this morning and its a winner,green fresh tasting berry on inhale( a bit artificial tasting to me),cant quite place it,with a rich ripe strawberry flavour as it warms up,almost hookah style strawberry,strawberry jammy,almost fermented flavour pre exhale.
> ...


In my personal experience, both VM4 and Choc Mint need at least 4 days steeping before vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/7/14)

Duly noted,will leave the VM4 for a few more days,and will open the choc mint this evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yash (15/7/14)

@Necris, I'm glad that you are enjoying the Berry Blaze now! That artificial taste you are getting only means that you need to let it steep some more. Trust me I had the same issue and thought that there was something wrong with the juice, but after another week the artificial taste was gone. I had the same thing with the Vanilla Pear and Cotton Candy.

You should also crack open the Choc Mint and let it get some air! Will steep faster like that.

Cheers,

@Yash


----------

